# 반쪽짜리



## fillertombay

Here is the whole sentence:

오만한 반 쪽짜리 신이여

Does this mean something like "You arrogant half-god!"? Does 반쪽짜리 imply the person doesn't live up to expectations of what they're supposed to be? That's my interpretation. Let me know if I'm off here!

Thanks!


----------



## kenjoluma

I think your interpretation is spot-on. Literal translation should go as: "You arrogant half-worth god." 

I believe "half-god" in English means something else: A hybrid of God and a human commonly appearing in the Greek mythology. But in this Korean sentence, I think it has nothing to do with that... maybe.


----------



## fillertombay

Actually the character does appear to be a hybrid, so it seems the phrase perhaps coincidentally has the same meaning.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rance

Technically it can go either way, half-worth or demigod.
It's possible that the writer probably meant both (as in not living up to expectation since he's a mere demigod, half the divineness).
But without reading the whole book, I can't be conclude for sure.
Anyhow 반쪽짜리 often conveys negative meaning.
반신반인(means demigod) sounds a lot more neutral than 반쪽짜리 신.


----------

